# Latest hunting leaks - own goal for the antis...



## palo1 (3 February 2021)

The latest hunting leaks seem to be a bit of an own goal for the antis.  The Hunting Leaks site decided to report on minutes from a This is Hunting UK meeting (from 2018). This is the more forward thinking of the hunting groups and it demonstrates that hunting is not resolutely taking place illegally - far from it in fact  Criticism is aimed at the formal hunting management for not tackling misinformation and for not being clear and transparent about trail hunting and other actions that prove the law is being followed.   I have no idea why Hunting Leaks decided to publish this one to be honest....A wide range of hunts from across the country are represented at the meeting.   Very sadly it does reveal the theft of funds raised for a child's memorial fund which was referred to the police by TiHUK.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 February 2021)

It goes on to show what a shambles that TiHUK think that the MFHA is, though, doesn’t it, and that was well before the leaked webinars.

I see it as some packs wishing to hunt legally and to be seen to do so, but they are not getting any support from the Hunting Office.

Interesting how TiHUK resented being asked to report back to Polly Portwin (Head of Hunting at the Countryside Alliance).

https://huntingleaks.is/this-is-hun...vSMHGkzc67nAoOGUvdSoy6uCZDzhIQbZXHJ-zXGz5d73g


----------



## palo1 (3 February 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			It goes on to show what a shambles that TiHUK think that the MFHA is, though, doesn’t it, and that was well before the leaked webinars.

I see it as some packs wishing to hunt legally and to be seen to do so, but they are not getting any support from the Hunting Office.

Interesting how TiHUK resented being asked to report back to Polly Portwin (Head of Hunting at the Countryside Alliance).

https://huntingleaks.is/this-is-hun...vSMHGkzc67nAoOGUvdSoy6uCZDzhIQbZXHJ-zXGz5d73g

Click to expand...

Well that is due to the fact that TiHUK want the hunting management to be more pro-active in demonstrating that trail hunting is following the law - there is clearly a difference in strategy between TiHUK, the MFHA and the CA but nowhere do the minutes suggest what the antis want people to believe about a total disregard for the law and I am somewhat confused as to why they have published this leak - presumably because they can't find anything else!


----------



## Parrotperson (3 February 2021)

not that long ago I watched from the road whilst a wet known hunt chased and killed a fox. Illegal. There was no 'it was an accident" they are doing every time they go out. I know I used to work for them. 

The law is unworkable that is true but it is the law. They are breaking it. And enough people know they are. 

Eventually hunting will have to stop. Its unsustainable like it is.


----------

